# Altes vs neues Bike



## Flo_L (14. August 2013)

Moin moin,

ich bin von 7 bis 16 Jahren aktiv Motorrad Trial gefahren und bin nebenher auch immer viel Trialbike gefahren. 
Jetzt bin ich 30 und hab mein altes altes Bike aus dem Keller geholt und dreh grad mal wieder ein paar Runden. 

Mein Bike ist ein Monty B219 (ist jetzt nicht mein Foto, aber genau dasselbe Bike):







Jetzt meine Frage an euch:
Lohnt es sich mal nach was neuem umzuschauen?  
Was genau ist an den neuen Rahmen besser?  
Bisher komm ich ganz gut zu Recht damit.


Grüße
Flo


----------



## family-biker (14. August 2013)

dieses rad gehört in die vitrine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. August 2013)

Stells wie family biker schon sagte in die vitrine!

es ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. die technischen komponenten z.b wie freilauf und bremsen , das sind dort teile aus der steinzeit. ebenso die geometrie des rades , mittlerweile sind die komplett anders und es ist viel leichter damit zu trialen wie mit so einem alten rad.


----------



## erwinosius (14. August 2013)

Auch wenn ich jetzt die ganz alten Räder nicht mehr so gut kenne fasse ich mal kurz zusammen:

Die Geometrie hat sich komplett verändert. Die Rahmen sind niedriger und gerade bei 20" eigentlich meist ohne Sattel. Dies erhöht enorm die Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad und reduziert das Gewicht. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass mittlerweile der Radstand allgemein Länger geworden und die Tretlagerhöhe höher.


Desweiteren sind die Komponenten seitdem leistungsfähiger und leichter geworden. Die Gabel zum Beispiel wiegt heute wahrscheinlich die Hälfte von deiner und ist mindestens genauso stabil.

Lenker ist mittlerweile ein sehr breiter Lenker mit hohem Rise aber nicht mit Verstrebung. Dafür sind die Vorbauten länger. Diese Varianten findet man eher bei BMX Rädern.


Also an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal ein neueres Trialbike probefahren und mich dann entscheiden. Viele Techniken werden sich mit den neuen Rädern leichter lernen lassen, allerdings ist der Style Faktor bei deinem Rad natürlich um Welten besser.

Mein Tip: 
Ein günstiges Gebrauchtes aus dem Forum zum Üben und Weiterkommen und dann mit dem Retrobike auf jeder Trialjam rocken.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Flo_L (14. August 2013)

Hi,

das sieht so aus als wärt ihr euch einig 

Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?
20" ist denke ich kein Muss.

Ich werde keine Wettbewerbe fahren, sondern nur schauen, was Esslingen und Stuttgart so zu bieten hat...

Vorschläge?

Danke und Grüße
Flo


----------



## duro e (14. August 2013)

Ich finde eig das 26er doch immer wieder schöner. Viele Hindernisse können leicht hochgefahren/überrollt werden ohne das man zwanghaft springen muss. Ebenfalls steht es sich viel ruhiger als ein quirliges 20er.


----------



## Flo_L (14. August 2013)

Ist ein 26" nicht viel weniger wendig?


----------



## duro e (14. August 2013)

naja es geht , durch das hohe tretlager , kurze kettenstreben und passende vorbau-lenker kombis ist das auch schon gut wendig, zumal die räder ja auch fast alle 9 kg oder weniger wiegen. klar kann man mit dem 26er nicht so leicht rotationen z.b nen 180 wie mit dem 20er , aber darauf kommts mir auch nicht an. ich mag halt das gemütliche fahren, da liegt mir das 26er einfach besser , auch wegen der körpergröße von 1,90


----------



## Flo_L (14. August 2013)

Gemütlich ist nix für mich ;-)
Ich bin 1,82 m ... Ich denke es wird ein 24 oder 20" ...

Was kann man denn da so gefahrlos kaufen?
Hab Null Plan ...


----------



## duro e (14. August 2013)

also ich empfele es ein rad aus dem forum gebraucht zu kaufen , die meisten user sind hier bekannt und man weiss das es aus guter hand kommt. bei ebay werden meist satte preise verlangt und es gibt oft nur mist!


----------



## Flo_L (14. August 2013)

Danke übrigens für all eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (14. August 2013)

+1 für ein 24er!bin schon 20 und 26 gefahren und muss sagen,es vereint alle vorteile(für mich,klar muss man an beiden enden des spektrums abstriche machen)
aber zum spass-riding genial


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. August 2013)

...bisher kommst Du ganz gut damit zurecht? Und wieso kommst Du dann auf die Idee ein neues Rad haben wollen zu müssen? Ich find´s ja grundsätzlich cool wenn Leute ihr Ding machen und nicht auf Leute hören, die nie auf einem B-219 gestanden haben.

Bevor Du nun mit "null Plan" ins Blaue Geld investierst empfehle ich dringend ein Besuch bei einer Jam, einen Comp oder einem Local um die Ecke wo Du einfach Erfahrungen sammelst.


----------



## Flo_L (16. August 2013)

Hi,
logischerweise kauf ich nichts was ich nicht vorher probiert habe ;-)


----------



## erwinosius (16. August 2013)

ob 20, 24 oder 26" ist me Glaubensfrage. kauf dir das was dir, auch optisch am beszen gefällt.
Und die Laufradgröße hat nichts mit Körper größe zu tun. Ich bin1, 72 und mit 26" voll zufrieden, kenne aber auch überzeugte 20" Fahrer mit 2m.
Probefahren und ausprobieren ist das Beste. wobei ich glaube wenn du Motorrad trial fährst wird dir ein 26" besser liegen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## sensiminded (20. August 2013)

Es gibt doch hier einen Fred bezüglich der Trialer in Stuttgart. Treffe Dich mit Deinem Retro Rad einfach mit denen und teste mal aktuelle Räder. Da sollten sich auch unterschiedliche Radgrößen finden lassen.
Dannach wir Dir die Entscheidung sicher leichter fallen.

Alternativ mal den Shop vom Trialmarkt.de live besuchen. 

VG Alex

Edith sagt da hast Du schon reingeschrieben..... Sorry zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Flo_L (20. August 2013)

Hi Alex, danke für den Tip!
Ich bin beim Testen meistens erstmal raus, weil ich ein vorne-rechts Bremser bin ;-) Kommt noch vom Motorrad fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadara (23. August 2013)

Hey Flo, 
am besten wirklich einfach mal bei nem Treffen vorbeischauen.
Das mit recht links bremsen is nicht so wichtig um mal nen Überblick zu bekommen. 
Ich bin auch Motorrad gefahren und fahre heute die Vorderbremse links. 
Das geht schon. 

Hat sich aber wirklich viel getan in den letzten Jahren. 
Hatte auch mal ein B219 und das ist mit den heutigen Bikes kaum noch vergleichbar. 

Eigentlich müßten wir uns ja fast noch kennen. 
Hab mit 16-17 aufgehört mit Motorradtrial, aber bin 3 Jahre älter.

Gruß Falko


----------



## Flo_L (28. August 2013)

Also:
Ich hab n bisschen rumgeschaut und mir schlussendlich ein gebrauchtes inspired fourplay gekauft.
Ist schon ein Unterschied zu dem alten Bike. Das Neue steht und springt ja praktisch alleine auf dem Hinterrad ;-) Da musste man beim alten Monty schon sehr viel mehr Arbeit reinstecken.

Bei den Bremsen kann ich keinen riesen Unterschied feststellen.
Generell muss man beim Monty mehr arbeiten um diesselben Dinge zu machen.
 @Falko: Wo bist du denn gefahren? Ich war beim MSC Schorndorf und bin bis Klasse 4 gefahren. Irgendwie erinner ich mich an jemand der Falko hieß ...

Haut rein,
Flo


----------



## Kadara (29. August 2013)

Gratulation, schönes Bike. 
Das hab ich auch schon länger im Auge .

Bin für den MSC Marbach gefahren. 
Die letzten 2 Jahre (müsste 96/97 gewesen sein) bin ich Klasse 2 gefahren.
Dann hatte ich auf der Straße nen Unfall und daher nen Oberschenkelbruch. 
Dann wars mit der Trialerei vorbei leider.

Hab dann 1999/2000 rum nochmal angefangen, aber dann kam irgendwann das Metall raus und ich durfte wieder nicht fahren. Danach hab ichs dann auch bleiben lassen.

Gruß Falko


----------

